# Its a boy!!!!



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

[smilie=w:


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Congrats Gomer!


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Awwwww. Too cute gomer. Did you find out the name yet? I love the fluffy little tail


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Definitely a most huggable looking puppy -- congrats!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I had no idea you had a little boy in your future Gomer....

How cute! Chow?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Aww such a cute puppy, what breed is he?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

He is a Shiba Inu


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

What a gorgeous pup! My guess was that it was an Akita-ken, but he just looked too sweet  .

Congratulations! 

-Naomi


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats Tony! Did you get him from a shelter?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

AW how cute! He can come over and play with our four mini daschunds!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Gomer... He is adorable.

_How old is he? How big will he get?_


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

He was actually from a breeder. We did hit up the pound and pet adoption centers, but nothing clicked like him.

He is about 10 weeks old and is a very fast learner as far as "potty training" an indoor dog goes. 

He doesn't get that big...only about 15" at the shoulder and ~ 25lbs.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Pure breeds can be expensive. How much did you pay for him? Did you go to www.petfinder.com?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

When you find the right dog, and considering that he/she will be with you for a long long time, you tend to overlook that they sometimes cost a whole lot LOL....which he did

I wasn't aware of petfinder.com. Spilt milk anyways.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Gomer said:


> When you find the right dog, and considering that he/she will be with you for a long long time, you tend to overlook that they sometimes cost a whole lot LOL....which he did


You said it Gomer. As far as I'm concerned, the initial cost is nothing compared to the cost of taking care of them over the span of their life.


----------

